# Skyscraper chicken coop



## Chickenjohn92 (Aug 26, 2012)

HEY! I wanna buy some chickens for an inner city coop I'm building. I wanna buy about 35,460 chickens and build a massive chicken coop. I live in a small trailer park and wanna build in my back yard a 8'x'8'x650' foot chicken coop sky scraper . The chicken hovels will be 1'x1'x1' with approximately 35,000 chicken. I'm gonna build plywood and milk crates. I wouldn't be able to afford to feed them anymore but once a week as my trust fund will have run out. If anyone wants to help out with labor and upkeep ill split the profit with you. FREE EGGS! After they hatch their eggs and I (we) cash in on the crop ill convert the last 500' into a giant sky rocket to nurse the chicks in space. If you were wondering, the 
cock will stay in my bed with me.

Any thoughts?


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Hmmmm..... Ok!!? Just post some pics of this "adventure"... Keep us posted


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

nurse ! lol


----------



## TopTop (Jun 21, 2012)

I think you may be my neighbor. Is this where you live?


----------

